

Ask PG: Do comments from new users get auto-killed too easily? - d_r

Some comments that definitely aren't spam earn the status of 'dead.' For example:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1567347<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1566744<p>Those posts seem to have two things in common:<p>* they are both from new users with low karma<p>* they both contain links.<p>Is there an auto spam-killing function on a rampage? :-)
======
jacquesm
It looks like both those are users that got killed, their comments after that
point may be 100% on-topic and legit but if they don't do something to ask for
re-instatement of their accounts anything they do will be automatically killed
as well.

